# Non Socalized Dog .. need help PLZ!



## Makita (Aug 11, 2011)

I got makita at 7 months old from a lady who said she was "born this way", what she ment by that was terrified of people. She isn't agressive at all. Just pulls away and hides behind me. She was raised in the country all her brothers and sisters were adopted and for 7 months makita lived tied to a tree with no socilization of people, or other dogs (besides her parents). I just got her about two weeks ago and she has grown attached to me and my boyfriend but i am wondering if its to soon to take her out in the comunity to try to get her used to people, the park, stores and such. Or should i wait a few more weeks? Ive hurd from some people that the longer she stays at home the more nervous she's going to be. She loves going in the car but when i stop and put the leash on to take her out she gets terrified. She also is afraid of men, im thinking she was abused by the husband of the lady i got her from? Not positive. but by the way she acts maybe? Anways... would love any tips, ideas or hep in the situation! THANKS!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

can you take on really short walks by your home? add a few feet a day..If she likes going in the car, go somewhere, where it's not real busy, and sit in the car with her, if she's comfortable, take her out of the car, put her back in..

I wouldn't put her in large crowds, busy places just yet,,I'd go slow with her, keep things stress free, calm.. 

IF she loves the car, I'd take advantage of that big time,,go park in a grocery store parking lot, and sit in the car with her..but I would take her "out" of the car where there's tons of activity just yet..


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have to say that 99% of dogs that behave this way have not been abused in any way. It's their genetics. Sure you can "socialize" it away to a degree, but it will always show it self. In the mean time number 1 is to control her environment. You have to be able to see whats coming and deal with it before it freaks her out. At this point it's not important that she becomes best friends with everyone. Before that she should learn that nobody is going to bother her. Keep her engaged with you. If she checks out somthing or someone new it needs to be her idea. Don't force her into anything she is not comfortable with.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree. Start thinking of safe zones with visual. Car in a busy parking lot for example. Then take her out and walk around the car and then back in. Just keep expanding her experiences. Slowly. Don't coddle her fear but don't push too much at once. Give her time to process each level before going expanding.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i agree with everyone in doing baby steps with her. set up situations she can handle and slowly add more as she progresses........i do agree that this is mostly a genetic trait, but you can work with it and get her to a more comfortable place.........

i had a friend with a GSD that hid when people came to the house, it was never addressed so it became a learned behavior.......i suggested she put the dog on a leash when people came and keep her at her side, feed her real special treats etc.........thats all it took for this dog changing her behavior when people came, eventually she was able to take food from visitors........this dog was also nervous about going out on walks or leaving the yard............i suggested she take the dog to a safe field let her smell and run and learn to enjoy the world without any distractions just kind of let go of anxiety's...........eventually after alot of outings like that she added more distractions etc, and this dog learned to enjoy walks outside the yard.....sometimes its as simple as that all depending on the dog and the issues.........So, slow exposure without forcing things, careful thought and planning of situations etc.........if the dog shows extreme fear, back up and slowly build again.........there is going to be a little anxiety, but if you can work with the dog and gain her trust to focus on you it will make situations more comfortable for her........


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's beautiful!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

All of the above. Get her out there but keep expanding her horizons gradually.
Hope she and you have many happy years together.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

This will take LOTS of exposure, like, you walking her every day. Learn her "personal bubble", ie, how close she must be to a stranger to notice them. When you walk her try to stay just on the edge of that space, not close enough to the person to scare her, but close enough to desensitize her. Keep closing in but SLOWLY. 

I have found Home Depot to be a wonderful place for this: (1) it is dog-friendly, (2) it has wide aisles that allow you to skirt people at a distance (unlike Petsmart), (3) full of men (4) lots of long unoccupied aisles for calming walks in-between close people encounters, and (5) ac is on all the time! Bring high value treats and reward every time she walks on the edge of her bubble without flinching. Stop and show her some tool or thing that makes a sound or moves (chains, bin of bolts, hoses, etc.) to distract and interest her. Make it fun!


----------



## Makita (Aug 11, 2011)

thank you all so much i will try all of these over time and see what seems to help the most


----------

